

Climate skeptics know their stuff - ChuckMcM
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/341034/title/Climate_skeptics_know_their_stuff

======
ChuckMcM
One of the interesting meta debates that goes along with climate change is why
don't people "Just get it?" This is an interesting look at why that might be
true.

